# Name Suggestions Please!



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

This little boy is mostly kiko but has some boer in him. He was born on 2.22.13. Anybody have any name suggestions?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bruiser : )


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Bruiser : )


I like it! Thats cute.... He also has a twin brother that is solid white with no name. Let me see if i can find a picture of him


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

He is the solid white one.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe they are both cute...what about Doc for the white one..he just has that look lol


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Casper


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Clyde lol


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Cain and Able?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Sunny and Cloud?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Abbott and Costello? Beethoven and Bach? Calvin and Hobbs? Jekyll and Hyde? Ok...I think I'm done now!!!


----------



## RocknMERanch (Mar 2, 2013)

How about Titan for the whit kiddo


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Ultimate one coming up........ Gandalf The White!


----------



## SethTrimble4Ts (Mar 5, 2013)

TGF4 Four T's Painted Booty


----------



## RocknMERanch (Mar 2, 2013)

Payton


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..now you have too many to choose from LOL..all great names..Im taking notes hehe


----------



## Midge0413 (Mar 3, 2013)

I like stiffler, Fischer, belvedere, and Jeeves


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL love the names suggested! 

Andre, Archie, Pablo, Dunkin, Wilson, Newton, Porter, Lincoln, Barney, lol...don't ask I dont know where those came from lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I like Pablo lol.. Bruiser and Pablo LOL....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

happybleats said:


> i like pablo lol.. Bruiser and pablo lol....


lol!!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

So?? Do they have names yet???


----------



## michelledew (Feb 11, 2013)

I am just crackn up right now!!!!! Guess I will have quite a few names to help choose when I get my two little wethers.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh my I'm definately writing these down!! We have 2 sets of no name twin bucklings. So I think I'm going to name the set in the pics Bruiser and Clyde and the other set Mr Jekyll and Mr Hyde. Thanks for all the suggestions =)


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Bruiser and Clyde basking in the sun


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Mr Jekyll and Mr Hyde


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..too cute! that was fun


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

heehee, that last pic! Adorable.


----------

